# No Email Notifications



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

This is third place that I've posted this problem with no response from forum administrators. Apparently there's a problem since I am not the only one experiencing it.

I don't like caps but maybe they have a use right now:

HEY!
ADMINISTRATOR!
DO YOU THINK YOU COULD FIND TIME TO FIX A CORE FEATURE OF THE PLATFORM YOU SUPPORT?

and let me help you out:
* Its not hotmail's servers.
* Its not my hotmail blocked sender setting.
* Its not my TiVo forum Profile settings.
* Its not my firewall, virus, malware or any other excuse you might cling to. Its on in your environment....

Thank you,
Scott


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Try switching your email to a different provider and see if they come through.


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

Mike Lang said:


> Try switching your email to a different provider and see if they come through.


No! This is the same lame response I got before. It evades fixing the problem. I only have one email address and I am not going to inconvenience myself because the issue can't be fixed on your end.

Maybe you should just admit the problem can't be fixed. Then at least everyone would know where they stand.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

For testing purposes, not permanently.

Nevermind...


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

Mike Lang said:


> For testing purposes, not permanently.
> 
> Nevermind...


Can you post what an email notification looks like including an example of the structure? Since I've never gotten one, I don't know what it looks like. Maybe I can find where the notifications are going within my hotmail account.


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

boulderskies said:


> Can you post what an email notification looks like including an example of the structure? Since I've never gotten one, I don't know what it looks like. Maybe I can find where the notifications are going within my hotmail account.


Mike, this was an honest question. Are you going to answer it?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Given the tone of your initial responses to Mike, I'm guessing he's going to ignore you.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

As I told you last week after you sent me PMs about this, I made the site owners aware of it. Please wait to hear from them.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi boulderskies,

I checked this out, and had the same issue with my live.com (hotmail, outlook.com, same thing) email.

However, it goes through just fine on Gmail, and I also get notifications to my Exchange email as well.

I think it's safe to say that this is a problem isolated to Hotmail -- we have encountered this before on other communities with Hotmail, Yahoo, and AOL, although it's not consistent and seems limited to a small percentage of users. It's likely just an overzealous spam firewall on their end, and the solution is to try a different email provider - the emails are definitely getting sent on our end.


----------



## boulderskies (Aug 23, 2013)

Peter Redmer said:


> Hi boulderskies,
> 
> I checked this out, and had the same issue with my live.com (hotmail, outlook.com, same thing) email.
> 
> ...


Thank you Peter, I appreciate your helpful response. I've managed to alienate a few people on here regarding this problem trying to get some kind of solution, but I've decided that approach doesn't work since anyone that could actually fix this issue isn't affiliated with the forum or the forum software, as you've confirmed. And thats okay-I just wanted to exhausted all avenues.

Again, thanks.


----------

